# Raw Duck Challenge: Improving Your Game



## lightgeoduck

If you are having trouble figuring out what you are doing wrong while shooting, This thread may help you zero on some of your trouble areas.
Check the video out to learn a tip that may help you out






The target/aid in the video was mentioned here: http://slingshotforu...stants-pdf-aid/

Or can be directly downloaded here: http://slingshotforu...8-shooting-aid/

BONUS:

As mentioned in the video, should you desire to upload a video, this is the thread to post it in.
This thread technically isn't a contest and more used to provide you an additional source for improving your "game", BUT I am offering additional incentive for members that partake in the exercise.
In an undetermined time I will periodically offer a chance to win a slingshot related "prize". Depending on how many participants there are, and how soon videos are submitted, will determine when and how often a "prize" is offered.

First prize offered:

*$25 credit* (supplied by me personally) towards any SSF supporting vendor purchase. (winner's choice)
Ending period for the first offer: Drawing occurs 3 weeks after an at least 5 members have participated.

(Drawing is based off of the number of members participating NOT number of videos submitted

Remember the main reason is to offer the opportunity for others to help, so post your videos with the intent of receiving replies









Thanks

LGD


----------



## philly

Great Video Greg, nice form and good shooting. Self analysis through video is a great tool to help improve your overall shooting. One thing i do is assess each shot as I am shooting and call out what I believed to be the cause for a missed shot. Then, when you review your vid you can see if your initial analysis was correct (bad release, droping front hand, change in anchor point, etc.). What this does is to allow you to form a data base in your head to allow for immediate correction as your shooting during a practice session.

Also, shooting with others. especially acomplished shooters is a tremendous aid. I am fortunate to have my Grandson who is very good and the NY Metro group to shoot with regularly and they often pick up slight differences in form that one does not realize has crept into thier routine.

Thanks for taking the time to make the vid and sharing your knowledge, we need to see more people shooting on a regular basis.
Philly


----------



## newconvert

LGD great idea, not only will this help us as individual shooters but it will also help others to gain confidence in joining competitions,great idea! cool vid!


----------



## treefork

Awesome idea !


----------



## treefork

Oh ya. Review your folllow thru on each shot. Seems if you extend a fraction of a sec for shot to clear, it will bring pattern up.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Thank you all for the comments!



treefork said:


> Oh ya. Review your folllow thru on each shot. Seems if you extend a fraction of a sec for shot to clear, it will bring pattern up.


Now THAT is an interesting assessment ! I think you may be right and will try that immediately, thanks.


----------



## Imperial

cool idea ! since i mostly shoot alone i hope to learn by just looking at videos .


----------



## lightgeoduck

Imperial said:


> cool idea ! since i mostly shoot alone i hope to learn by just looking at videos .


It's a win win scenario. I would love to see a video from you, if not I hope you at least downloaded the target


----------



## Sean

Ok,

I guess I'm second off the mark. I'm certainly not a great shot, so anything you guys see, go ahead and comment, advice greatly appreciated.









Sean


----------



## treefork

? video


----------



## Sean

treefork said:


> ? video


Sorry, I forgot to straighten that out on my youtube account, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## M.J

Sean said:


> Ok,
> 
> I guess I'm second off the mark. I'm certainly not a great shot, so anything you guys see, go ahead and comment, advice greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean


Tell us about your aiming method. Do you sight down the bands, use a fork tip as reference or just let fly when it "feels right"?
The only thing about your form that stood out to me is that it seems like it would be hard to hold the slingshot the same way every time gripping it that way. It looks like sort of a hammer/thumb-brace hybrid. Seems like it would be easy to get one fork farther forward than the other or cant it forward or back different every time, both of which would screw up your reference if you're using the ss to aim.
Just my $0.02. American, even, so the exchange rate applies


----------



## Sean

M_J said:


> Ok,
> 
> I guess I'm second off the mark. I'm certainly not a great shot, so anything you guys see, go ahead and comment, advice greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean


Tell us about your aiming method. Do you sight down the bands, use a fork tip as reference or just let fly when it "feels right"?
The only thing about your form that stood out to me is that it seems like it would be hard to hold the slingshot the same way every time gripping it that way. It looks like sort of a hammer/thumb-brace hybrid. Seems like it would be easy to get one fork farther forward than the other or cant it forward or back different every time, both of which would screw up your reference if you're using the ss to aim.
Just my $0.02. American, even, so the exchange rate applies








[/quote]

Thanks for taking the time M_J. I use the top fork tip as a ref. That natural I put my thumb and index on the forks part way up for support as your right
holding lower takes more effort. Maybe I'll start using a different fork for my main as I just started using that natural the other day. I have some of
Flatbands high ergo's which might eliminate what your referring too. Thanks.


----------



## pop shot

Two pics of 2 shots from 2 different videos I took with my phone. Follow through/form looks consistent. Even the stupid face I make is consistent. notice the difference in pouch hand- I was holding ammo in one video.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Sean said:


> Ok,
> 
> I guess I'm second off the mark. I'm certainly not a great shot, so anything you guys see, go ahead and comment, advice greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean


Thanks for sharing this video. One thing I did notice is you some time release before your anchor is "planted" I think if you pause a sec, especially if you are using the fork as a reference you will get more concistancy. I was also curious about your band attachment, I have seen it done where the bands are attached towards the shooter, but thought that it may cause uneven pull. Do you notice any "flex" on the straps? I am use to attaching all of my set ups where the bands go around the fork placing the fork between the attachment and fork.

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck

pop shot said:


> Two pics of 2 shots from 2 different videos I took with my phone. Follow through/form looks consistent. *Even the stupid face I make is consistent*. notice the difference in pouch hand- I was holding ammo in one video.


Bold quote made me LOL

I saw those vids, and juging by your face after the shot you might have missed a few? It may have been that you were concentrating on the vid more, but I saw that the only minor in concistancy was the canting forward of the top fork. I have seen your target shooting videos and I know you are concentrationg more in those. Not saying its an issue or not, but was wondering what thoughts you may have on my opinion.

Thanks

LGD


----------



## Sean

Thanks LGD. I was out today and shot quite a bit better on paper and tins and I attribute this to partially what you mentioned about pausing before
shooting. I did take a few slingshot's out to try, and did settle down with one that I feel most comfortable to shoot, and as it happens,an OTT attachment.

I was also able to find a 'point of aim' on the slingshot, that helped me score better points on paper, and equated in more tin can hits.

All in all a better performance for me.


----------



## pop shot

lightgeoduck said:


> Two pics of 2 shots from 2 different videos I took with my phone. Follow through/form looks consistent. *Even the stupid face I make is consistent*. notice the difference in pouch hand- I was holding ammo in one video.


Bold quote made me LOL

I saw those vids, and juging by your face after the shot you might have missed a few? It may have been that you were concentrating on the vid more, but I saw that the only minor in concistancy was the canting forward of the top fork. I have seen your target shooting videos and I know you are concentrationg more in those. Not saying its an issue or not, but was wondering what thoughts you may have on my opinion.

Thanks

LGD
[/quote]
yeah, i noticed that top fork. that was the first few times i shot that new cat, it just came in that morning. it tends to level out after i shoot it more.


----------



## Sofreto

As a newb, the videos and comments are helping me think about things that I most likely would not have thought about on my own. I appreciate everyone sharing and commenting.

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## lightgeoduck

These offer still stands

Bump


----------



## akmslingshots

lightgeoduck said:


> These offer still stands
> 
> Bump


sorry its late dude...


----------



## lightgeoduck

Nice form there Andy, and thanks for making the vid!

Now if we can get more members involved we can get this thread,a,movin









LGD


----------



## sparrowslinger

I have to keep practicing a bit until I become better, then I will try to enter a vid. As it is, I believe that my arm that holds the fork is always jerking up as the strain of the band is released.


----------



## lightgeoduck

sparrowslinger said:


> I have to keep practicing a bit until I become better, then I will try to enter a vid. As it is, I believe that my arm that holds the fork is always jerking up as the strain of the band is released.


Well put up a vid and this way you can get a second opinion on that hold...

LGD


----------



## All Buns Glazing




----------



## akmslingshots

you look like your technique is pretty solid there, and the hits sound consistent. Even at the longer range!

Nicely edited too


----------



## lightgeoduck

ABG yeah you have good form... and that vid is a great example ... I think I will do a drawing if we get anothr entry... hopefully someone new to the sport/hobby

cheers

LGD


----------



## M.J

Ok, I'm in!
I've always liked the idea of this thread but I hadn't posted before because I didn't feel I needed much help with my shooting. Now I've decided to try to adopt my "point and shoot" style that I use when shooting rocks to regular ammo. Just trying to keep in interesting.
Not terrible results so far but lots of room to improve. I'll be posting more vids as time goes on


----------



## lightgeoduck

M_J said:


> Ok, I'm in!
> I've always liked the idea of this thread but I hadn't posted before because I didn't feel I needed much help with my shooting. Now I've decided to try to adopt my "point and shoot" style that I use when shooting rocks to regular ammo. Just trying to keep in interesting.
> Not terrible results so far but lots of room to improve. I'll be posting more vids as time goes on


Excellent MJ.. all of these videos with the cam at the shooter really helps seeing others form and style...

ALL I am going to finalize the first leg at the end of next week.. once I get more into my Paypal account... Hurry get your videos in for a chance to win..... dont worry though this is an on going thread and who knows when the next drawing will be ... Better yet,, the next prize..

LGD


----------



## Rayshot

M_J said:


> Ok, I'm in!
> I've always liked the idea of this thread but I hadn't posted before because I didn't feel I needed much help with my shooting. Now I've decided to try to adopt my "point and shoot" style that I use when shooting rocks to regular ammo. Just trying to keep in interesting.
> Not terrible results so far but lots of room to improve. I'll be posting more vids as time goes on


I too thought this is a good idea. Intended on this vid and on a couple/few vids besides but it isn't fitting in.

MJ. I think it is good to shoot both ways. I practice aiming and the more intuitive style as well. You are shooting pretty good in the intuitive style (point and shoot). Hard to comment on any need for form improvement. Form looks good, so does your grouping.


----------



## M.J

Rayshot said:


> MJ. I think it is good to shoot both ways. I practice aiming and the more intuitive style as well. You are shooting pretty good in the intuitive style (point and shoot). Hard to comment on any need for form improvement. Form looks good, so does your grouping.


Thanks, man!


----------



## capnjoe

You look good, Sean. Just keep doing it. Same same every time. I find if I'm off with my timed release that a small half second hold brings me back into line. Shooting Hussey style is not about pausing. Just keep doing it and doing it........ and.... Find a smaller target. That helps tighten your grouping up a whole bunch. IMO


----------



## hawk2009

lightgeoduck said:


> If you are having trouble figuring out what you are doing wrong while shooting, This thread may help you zero on some of your trouble areas.
> Check the video out to learn a tip that may help you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The target/aid in the video was mentioned here: http://slingshotforu...stants-pdf-aid/
> 
> Or can be directly downloaded here: http://slingshotforu...8-shooting-aid/
> 
> BONUS:
> 
> As mentioned in the video, should you desire to upload a video, this is the thread to post it in.
> This thread technically isn't a contest and more used to provide you an additional source for improving your "game", BUT I am offering additional incentive for members that partake in the exercise.
> In an undetermined time I will periodically offer a chance to win a slingshot related "prize". Depending on how many participants there are, and how soon videos are submitted, will determine when and how often a "prize" is offered.
> 
> First prize offered:
> 
> *$25 credit* (supplied by me personally) towards any SSF supporting vendor purchase. (winner's choice)
> Ending period for the first offer: Drawing occurs 3 weeks after an at least 5 members have participated.
> 
> (Drawing is based off of the number of members participating NOT number of videos submitted
> 
> Remember the main reason is to offer the opportunity for others to help, so post your videos with the intent of receiving replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> LGD


Message to all I may come across as very blunt when giving advice please dont' take offence I am not that good a communicator just trying to help so read between the lines. here goes lgd on watching your vid you seem to have a very long tube set and a very short draw this will drop low as the tubes are not being pulled to the correct length try shortening the tubes considerably to raise the shot.


----------



## hawk2009

M_J said:


> Ok, I'm in!
> I've always liked the idea of this thread but I hadn't posted before because I didn't feel I needed much help with my shooting. Now I've decided to try to adopt my "point and shoot" style that I use when shooting rocks to regular ammo. Just trying to keep in interesting.
> Not terrible results so far but lots of room to improve. I'll be posting more vids as time goes on


Point and shoot my opinion on this would be you may well improve but I dont' think you will ever be able to hit very small targets with this method, you may well get to the point where you can hit a target the size of a penny but anything smaller requiring pinpoint accuracy is not going to happen. What goal are you trying to achieve for hunting great but as a target shooter you need to aim.


----------



## hawk2009

Sean said:


> Ok,
> 
> I guess I'm second off the mark. I'm certainly not a great shot, so anything you guys see, go ahead and comment, advice greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean


Practice shots are not needed you should be able to hit a target that size straight off. So first point with your drawing arm your elbow is not consistent it needs to be level with your wrist and shoulder this is why you are shooting very high one shot and very low the next. my next point would be you say you are shooting over the top but it seems you are not pulling the flat band over the top of the forks, it looks like they are being pulled from the same side they are connected it does not look right. I know some will disagree but in my opinion over the top shooting is not the most accurate try shooting through the fork sideways grip a much more consistant and accurate shooting method.


----------



## hawk2009

All Buns Glazing said:


>


Unable to comment as their is no paper target to see where the shots landed ?


----------



## lightgeoduck

Thanks hawk.. yeah I know they are a bit on the longside, but I found that shooting doubles with light ammo this had to be that way.. of course @10m not so noticable, but @ 20m plus your comment fit to the "T". I appreciate the thought out comments, and they will be noted on the future sets that I make.

oh and thanks for putting the video entries all together









LGD


----------



## Stevotattoo

Great idea Duck....I'd already made a small video so i could check my shooting position, so i'll put that one up if that's ok...i'm shooting marbles at small (about 3inch) cans set up in my catchbox from about 10m
cheers
Stevo


----------



## Wingshooter

Here is mine. I made it this morning just to show my own paticular form. In the first shot it looks like i am looking down the tube. I don't look at my slingshot at all. I concentrate on the spot I want to hit and when my concentration is good I can hit what I want. Yes I see the slingshot but I don't look at it or referance it. I don't always throw strikes but I throw my fair share.


----------



## lightgeoduck

All right we have a winner

*ALL BUNS GLAZING!!!!!*

PM me and we will work out the details on where/what you want the $25 credited to...

*EVERYONE *

If you havent made/submitted a video yet.. its not too late... I will announce the next prize that will be drawn for the next leg... this is on going... if it isnt to help you, your video may help others.. so dont be shy

LGD


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Thanks Geo! I take back what I said about you!







Crackin!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Thanks LightGeoDuck for the shooter, it arrived today, and thanks to Nathan for selling the seconds cheaply, instead of not releasing them. I know you haven't put your mark on this shooter as you probably think the workmanship is good enough, but it feels so good in the hand, it deserves it - a really solid slingshot and one I'll certainly be doing a proper review of once I've gotten a proper handle of it. I suspect it's my most comfortable slingshot for my shooting preferences - look out!





  








WINNING




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Sep 27, 2012


__
6



My Flippinout Peerless arrived today - SCHWOIT! Review to come. Thanks LightGeoDuck for hosting...


----------



## lightgeoduck

Sweet deal All. I am glad you got it, and comically enjoying it









Thanks for the vid and shout out. If you really want to enjoy the ease of the slot, try running only one part of the tube through the slot and draw around the outer part of the fork this will eliminate the need for the matchstick.

LGD


----------



## Sean

Congratulations All buns glazing! Thanks geo for the helpful thread.


----------



## capnjoe

Nice Docs, Buns! #WINNING! DUH!!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I've removed the matchstick and replaced it with a nip of tubing. looks good and the bands are dead straight.


----------



## Jeosndhaks

Awesome idea I'm downloading the PDF and printing a couple out tomorrow I don't have a cam corded though so I'll self analyze.


----------

